# Visa for Unmarried Couple and Pet Questions



## pgpeachie19 (Jan 5, 2016)

hi. I'll be moving to China for work (Shanghai) from the US and my boyfriend (also a US citizen) is looking to move with me. What are the guidelines and requirements for visa application for him and would he be able to get one since we're not married? 

we also have one dog and 2 cats - is there restriction around more than 1 pet per passport migrating to China?

please help!

thanks!


----------

